# Need Tile Set 483 sqft



## Horse in around (Jan 1, 2008)

I have a 21' x 23' room that I need tiled. I have the tile and will supply thin set and grout. The room is a garage converted to an office. Call 850-957-1222 for more information.


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Call me and I can take care of that for you.


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

I average about $3.00 per foot for 12X12s and up. If it's a garage with few cuts I can do about $2.75. Whoever you get make sure they deal with any cracks there may be in the slab. Don't want to tile over cracks without proper preparation or you'll be replacing tile, and will still have to fix the cracks.

Rick


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

pm sent


----------

